# slow neutron ion chamber detector



## Cgarsil

I am confused about translating all these adjective correctly...

My try

Detector de cámara de neutrones iones lentos....

no me convence....espero sus sugerencias...muchas gracias


----------



## robetova

chamber es el lugar donde se encuentra el detector, entiendo que la funcion de este detector es detectar el ion del neutrón cuando esta lento.

Mi intento:
Camara del detector de iones de neutrón lentos.


----------



## Skindiver

Hi Cgarsil:

Otro:

Cámara detectora de iones para neutrones lentos.


Regards


----------



## Cgarsil

muchas gracias por sus sugerencias!!!


----------



## 0scar

_cámara de iones/de ionización detectora de neutrón lento_


----------



## lpfr

Yo diría: "Detector de neutrones lentos a cámara de ionización", 

 He encontrado una descripción aquí.   (Neutrones térmicos y neutrones lentos son casi sinónimos).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lpfr said:


> Yo diría: "Detector de neutrones lentos a cámara de ionización"


 
De todas, la propuesta de *lpfr* es la que más me convence. Solo una pequeña modificación: ...*en* cámara de ionización.


----------



## lpfr

Víctor Pérez said:


> ... Solo una pequeña modificación: ...*en* cámara de ionización.


  Tal vez tengas razón Víctor, pero el detector está formado por una capa que contiene boro, el cual emite un rayo alfa (creo) cuando absorbe un neutrón. Esa partícula ioniza el gas en la cámara lo cual permite de medir una corriente eléctrica y detectar así la llegada del neutrón. La cámara de ionización es una parte integrante del detector. 

No se trata de un detector metido en una cámara de ionización. Si mi memoria no me falla, debe haber otros tipo de detectores de neutrones lentos en los cuales la reacción con el boro se mide de otra manera. Midiendo el rayo gamma producido con un cristal y un fotomultiplicador, por ejemplo. 
  Creo que decir "a cámara de ionización" sirve a describir el tipo de detector.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Entiendo y apruebo lo que dices, *Louis*, aunque fíjate lo que aparece en el artículo al cual nos remite tu link:


> El Detector de Neutrones CIC 41 es una cámara de ionización con compensación gamma, diseñada para medir el flujo de neutrones térmicos en reactores nucleares.


El detector ya es, en realidad, una cámara de ionización,

Quizá la solución está en decir *detector-cámara de ionización de neutrones lentos*, que, curiosamente, corresponde a la estructura en inglés.


----------



## Cgarsil

muchas gracias a todos...estoy realmente impresionada!!! he aprendido muchísimo!!!!

mil gracias de nuevo....


----------

